# GT # 43 New York Knicks (14-29) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-15) [1/29]



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Starters*​ 
    ​

*The Coach*​ 
[URL="http://www.i-s-c.com/files/security_sleep.jpg"]​​ 
VS.​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we lose, then we're really just a sad, pathetic team without Bynum and Ariza.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am on suicide watch (no insensitive)...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> If we lose, then we're really just a sad, pathetic team without Bynum and Ariza.


I think we have already proved this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Just like the Memphis game...nothing good can come from this game. We should win, we lose and people will be going nuts (see BH comment). On top of that, its just one more game to get injured in.

BTW my glass his half empty, can I get a refill?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> BTW my glass his half empty, can I get a refill?


Not until you remove Kwame from your avatar


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

no problem (oooo 1000 posts!!!)


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice job with the starters in the game thread. On the outside, I'm :lol:. Inside I'm


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice gamethread, lol Walton :laugh:

Hm.. really sad if you lose this game...

I'd watch it but I'll be watching an equally sad game in Miami vs Boston.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> no problem


screw you :lol:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

absolute MUST win. If we loose today, it will completely crush any confidence we have left, and this trip will be a disaster. we may never recover.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers should be able to handle the Knicks tonight, with Kobe. Kwame needs to put in work like the Mayor (word to Detroit).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a feeling that Kobe is gonna go off tonight. Im expecting an *** kicking of epic proportions....



OT...check out my thread in the OT forum and help me out fellas.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

If we don't win this game, I will drive to Los Angeles myself and **** in Kwame's mouth...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> If we don't win this game, I will drive to Los Angeles myself and **** in Kwame's mouth...


:lol:


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

If we lose this game, Ill hit my head on the wall....


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Haha, it looks like people are pretty tense here. I think it can be an interesting game to watch though.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Kwame lost the tip.....good start....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dean the Master said:


> Kwame lost the tip.....good start....


:lol:

Luke Walton is already horrible.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KWAME Missed Dunk Count: 1


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He made a dunk? That was impressive. lol.


The missed layup before was hilarious.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

David LEE!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kobe is toying with NY in transition. Ronny bringing great enregy off the bench just when LA was choking away the lead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Luke Walton just left and won't return to the game, injury to his hip again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit! Luke injured and out for the rest of the game..


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Luke Walton just left and won't return to the game, injury to his hip again.


Yep just heard that too. Great news to hear! :yay:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

NY leads 29-28 at the end of 1st.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ronny has 4 blocks.

Kwame is playing well another than getting blocked by Curry and a missed dunk :laugh:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Turiaf has 4 blocks already in five minutes. Can Kwame still jump? Why didn't he dunk that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Too many 3s! but were making them.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

there we go Radman!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dean the Master said:


> Turiaf has 4 blocks already in five minutes. Can Kwame still jump? Why didn't he dunk that?


I think Kwame is afraid to throw it down incase it comes back up :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Balkman done ****ed up now....he pissed off The Machine......


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow... Kwame has a wide open layup and he finds another way to miss a layup...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Uh oh another Odom injury?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Javaris needs work on his jumpshot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lol I missed it, what happened to Lamar?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> lol I missed it, what happened to Lamar?


Landed on his knee awkward after getting fouled making a layup. He looks to be okay though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

he just had a little knee to knee collision from the looks of it. Doesnt look serious.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronny with the sick dunk!!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Ronny with the nice dunk...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mbenga missed a layup.. Kwame 2.0?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea definately nice dunk by Ronny.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's official: we suck


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

we need to D the **** up!! We cant allow the Knicks to shoot this well. and we have to keep David Lee off the offensive glass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow its David Lee vs Ronny Turiaf.

Horrible defence by both teams,

Knicks lead at the half, 61-58.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Odom came to reforce the defence


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

we are playing like **** right now!!


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Even me play better than that...

we r **** now


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

No cursing. -DTM


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ! Can the refs please stop blowing the whistle??!


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

could we just do some points, please......


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe's a cancer for this team. you guys need to trade him for lebron and have hin play with bynum.

bynum +lebron=world titles


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

aznzen said:


> kobe's a cancer for this team. you guys need to trade him for lebron and have hin play with bynum.
> 
> bynum +lebron=world titles


shutup.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

aznzen said:


> kobe's a cancer for this team. you guys need to trade him for lebron and have hin play with bynum.
> 
> bynum +lebron=world titles


yeah... just shut the hell up


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, beautiful move by Kobe.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Sashaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man this is embarrassing. Trailing 5 to the Knicks.. And they were supposed to be a gimme before the road trip.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil is pissed...


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Jezzz..... what the hell is that

what r we doin...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> kobe's a cancer for this team. you guys need to trade him for lebron and have hin play with bynum.
> 
> bynum +lebron=world titles


I don't think he is a cancer anymore. But if Cavs wanted a straight up trade (which they wouldnt) for Lebron, I'd do it. 

When it comes to Lakers winning, I got no Loyalties with most players.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Phil is pissed...


with all the reasons

83 - 78


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't think he is a cancer anymore. But if Cavs wanted a straight up trade (which they wouldnt) for Lebron, I'd do it.
> 
> When it comes to Lakers winning, I got no Loyalties with most players.


+1

the man ackowledges the truth


:clap:


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

r we wakin up???


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

**** cant they play some ****ing D


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, no interior defense what so ever.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

damn David Lee's killing y'all.

7 point game, Knicks on top.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

this is pathetic, play some defence..

Nate Rob + David Lee have had like 20,000 open looks..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see were playing hardcore defense.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

rennanabud said:


> r we wakin up???


no lol. lakers took some more power naps. and natre robinson is babysitting them


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

aznzen said:


> no lol. lakers took some more power naps. and natre robinson is babysitting them


that s what its lookin


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

God, could we play some real basket in this game????


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

what lamar is still doin in the game????


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

kwames in lets see what happens


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> kwames in lets see what happens


that God hears u


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> kwames in lets see what happens


lol he passed the ball back to kobe. i think he's scared of the ball


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats a pretty rubbish call.. I agree with the commentators, just let em play a little..


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

finally our defense appears


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've missed everything up until now as I was in class...seems like a crazy game...anything special that I missed?

Why are we struggling to beat the Knicks at home?!


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

rennanabud said:


> If we lose this game, Ill hit my head on the wall....


i dont want to hit my head in the wall...

come onnnn LAKERSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> I've missed everything up until now as I was in class...seems like a crazy game...anything special that I missed?
> 
> Why are we struggling to beat the Knicks at home?!


you missed kwame playing well early on..

and then kwame playing horrible again a little later :lol:

tight game, no defence from either team.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally We R In Home


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

"Sasha's version of a layup.."

:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha's ballin, I see! Nice!

And Lakers are on a 17-4 run! 

Looking at Yahoo's stats, Kobe's close to a triple double and Kwame's playing well (for Kwame)...

And my cousin told me Luke got injured? What the hell happened to him? As much as Luke sucks as of late, we can't afford more injuries.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

sasha is winning it for the lakers good lad


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> lol he passed the ball back to kobe. i think he's scared of the ball


Man, if he actually catches the ball and holds it long enough to pass it back he is already doing better than normal...

He'd usually fumble it out of bounds or blow a wide open dunk.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

that is a great time to sasha appear


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lamar just raped Curry.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There goes Kwame... HAHAH. In one minute, gets a TO.


AHAHAH


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Cmon kwaaaaaaaaam


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> There goes Kwame... HAHAH. In one minute, gets a TO.
> 
> 
> AHAHAH


thats messed up 

hahahaahhah


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame melt down.. Phil will yank him soon.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lol kwame..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wonder who the player of the game tonight will be.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

lol at odom's flop :laugh:

MVP chants for Kobe.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Lead by 7


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

sasha WOW


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You guys ever notice Sasha has become huge when we play scrub teams.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Sasha for 3, that should be the game.

Sasha = Player of the Game??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Enforcer!!!! The Machine!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3 players have hit the 20-point mark.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wonder who the player of the game tonight will be.


SASHA:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha...someone was just chanting MVP when Odom was at the line.


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

look the loser face of the knicks players....

end of game for them

hahahahhaa


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, folks.

Player of the Game? Kobe? Odom? Probably Sasha? YOU CHOOSE!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

:lol spike giving sasha some love


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

Uhullllllllll

I Wont Have To Hit My Head On The Walllll!!!!!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> All right, folks.
> 
> Player of the Game? Kobe? Odom? Probably Sasha? YOU CHOOSE!


what kind of question is that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha


----------



## rennanabud (Jan 28, 2008)

i would say Sasha


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Man! Kobe had a rediculous stat line tonight again. 24pts 11ast and 8 reb. Almost had a triple double again. Kobe or Sasha for POTG


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You guys ever notice Sasha has become huge when we play scrub teams.


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll go ahead and give it to Sasha.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke missing some time isn't such a bad dilema. Sasha and Kobe at the 2-3 is the best line-up we have at this point. Sasha opens things up for Lamar and Kobe out there and he's solid defensively. 

Good game by all against a Knicks teram ready to play well.

Kwame/Turiaf/Odom front line wasn't that bad tonight.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Props to Sasha. A must needed contribution from someone tonight not named Kobe.


Kobe played an almost perfect game. I was getting nervous there for a minute when things were'nt going his way. I thought he'll go berserk and force his way against the lowly Knicks. Great balance overall...Good Job KB!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You guys ever notice Sasha has become huge when we play scrub teams.


i remember he was huge for us against san antonio last year. they were not a scrub team.

the other times he went off, i don't really remember.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i remember he was huge for us against san antonio last year. they were not a scrub team.
> 
> the other times he went off, i don't really remember.


A year ago? Wow.. With results like that no wonder we have kept him so long... :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i know he had something like 20 points against some team in the 4th quarter this year.. can't remember if it was a scrub team.

ok looking at his profile on nba.com, he went off for 22 points on denver. they are not a scrub team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With Luke out for a few games (assuming this isn't another 6-8wks thing) and Mihm coming back, I'd go with...

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar
SG: Sasha Vujacic...Javaris Crittenton...Coby Karl
SF: Kobe Bryant...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Chris Mihm...D.J. Mbenga

IR: Andrew Bynum, Trevor Ariza, Luke Walton


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like that line-up. Sasha plays well at the 2 and Kobe does as well while at the 3. We should absolutely try it out and see what happens.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

how far has luke sunk? Sasha is a better basketball player. I would rather see Sasha in the game then Luke


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i know he had something like 20 points against some team in the 4th quarter this year.. can't remember if it was a scrub team.
> 
> ok looking at his profile on nba.com, he went off for 22 points on denver. they are not a scrub team.


Wow... Astonishing.. 

Seriously, I'm happy with Sasha this season. He's stepped up to me a lot (which isnt saying much, considering he just had to stop turning over and get the ball to Kobe more). If they guy is good for 20 points in spurts no matter who its against, I'm happy.. But reality is.. Where was he when we played:

New Orleans (1 of 3)
Boston (went 2 of 5 with 1 TO)
Utah (Went 1 of 6, with 1 TO)
Orlando (went 2 of 5)
Denver the first game (went 1 of 4, with 1 TO)
Golden State (0 of 3)
Cleavland (0 of 4, 1 TO)
Phoenix (0 of 2)
Boston (0 of 1)
Dallas (2 of 5, 2 TO's)

Could have used some of the 20 point goodness and defensive effort he brought last night.


But thats true, he stepped up vs the Nuggets who are defiantly known for there perimeters defense.. And last night against the Knicks who are slowly reclaiming elite status this season as continue on to tonights game with a 14 and 30 record.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I like that line-up. Sasha plays well at the 2 and Kobe does as well while at the 3. We should absolutely try it out and see what happens.


I'd like to see it. At the very least Sasha will bring more defense than Luke.. Both of them bring inconsistency on the offensive end.. With Sasha a little less so far this season. Why not? We need something right now. 

By the way what ever happened to Luke. I came into the game after the injury or whatever.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hip pointer. Dont know how long he'll be out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Hip pointer. Dont know how long he'll be out.


Hrm.. Hip pointer... Luke Walton.. I'll say 2-3 weeks.


----------

